# λίθοι, πλίνθοι (και) κέραμοι ατάκτως ερριμμένα (καταχρ. ερριμμένοι)



## kostis57 (Dec 4, 2008)

Σωστό είναι έτσι; Παίζει και το ερριμμένοι;


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 4, 2008)

Λάθος το "ειρημένοι", γιατί σημαίνει "έχουν λεχθεί".

Ερριμμένοι είναι το σωστό (ή ερριμμέναι, λένε μερικοί, απ' ό,τι ξέρω).


----------



## Lexoplast (Dec 4, 2008)

O Μπαμπινιώτης στο λήμμα _λίθος_ γράφει "λίθοι, πλίνθοι και κέραμοι ατάκτως ερριμμένα".


----------



## kostis57 (Dec 4, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Λάθος το "ειρημένοι", γιατί σημαίνει "έχουν λεχθεί".



Έχω ακούσει ότι αυτό (το "έχουν λεχθεί") είναι το σωστό αλλά δεν είμαι σε θέση να προσκομίσω βιβλιογραφία. Μάλιστα ότι η πλήρης φράση είναι "Λόγοι, λίθοι, πλίνθοι, κέραμοι ατάκτως ειρημένοι"


----------



## Dr Moshe (Dec 4, 2008)

*ερριμμένα*

Αγαπητοί φίλοι,

Πολύ σωστά διαπιστώθηκε η αμφιβολία που σχετίζεται με την ακριβή απόδοση της αρχαίας αυτής φράσης. Στην πραγματικότητα προέρχεται από τα _Απομνημονεύματα _του Ξενοφώντος και έχει ως εξής:

_ὥσπερ λίθοι τε καὶ πλίνθοι καὶ ξύλα καὶ κέραμος ἀτάκτως μὲν *ἐρριμμένα *οὐδὲν χρήσιμά ἐστιν _(3.1.7)

Με όμοιο τύπο καταχωρίστηκε αργότερα στο _Ανθολόγιο _του Στοβαίου.

Ελπίζω οι πληροφορίες αυτές να απαντούν στο ερώτημά σας.

Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## nickel (Dec 4, 2008)

Καλημέρα. Να δώσω ολόκληρο το κείμενο σε συμπλήρωση των παραπάνω. Σε ένα από τα βιβλία που έγραψε ο Ξενοφών για τον Σωκράτη, τα _Απομνημονεύματα_ (3.1.7), έχει το εξής απόσπασμα:

καλὸν δὲ καὶ τὸ τακτικὸν εἶναι· πολὺ γὰρ διαφέρει στράτευμα τεταγμένον ἀτάκτου, ὥσπερ λίθοι τε καὶ πλίνθοι καὶ ξύλα καὶ κέραμος ἀτάκτως μὲν ἐρριμμένα οὐδὲν χρήσιμά ἐστιν, ἐπειδὰν δὲ ταχθῇ κάτω μὲν καὶ ἐπιπολῆς τὰ μήτε σηπόμενα μήτε τηκόμενα, οἵ τε λίθοι καὶ ὁ κέραμος, ἐν μέσῳ δὲ αἵ τε πλίνθοι καὶ τὰ ξύλα, ὥσπερ ἐν οἰκοδομίᾳ συντίθεται, τότε γίγνεται πολλοῦ ἄξιον κτῆμα, οἰκία.​
Μετάφραση του H. G. Dakyns στα αγγλικά:

No doubt it is a grand thing also to be a tactician, since there is all the difference in the world between an army properly handled in the field and the same in disorder; just as stones and bricks, woodwork and tiles, tumbled together in a heap are of no use at all, but arrange them in a certain order—at bottom and atop materials which will not crumble or rot, such as stones and earthen tiles, and in the middle between the two put bricks and woodwork, with an eye to architectural principle, and finally you get a valuable possession—to wit, a dwelling-place.​
Στα αρχαία, _λίθος_ και _κέραμος_ είναι αρσενικά ή θηλυκά. Από το κείμενο φαίνεται ότι έχουμε δύο αρσενικά (λίθοι, κέραμος), ένα θηλυκό (πλίνθοι) και ένα ουδέτερο (ξύλα), που έχει χαθεί στη σημερινή χρήση. Το ΛΚΝ πετάει όλο το δεύτερο κομμάτι και λέει μόνο «λίθοι, πλίνθοι, κέραμοι». Πληρέστερο του ΛΝΕΓ: «λίθοι, πλίνθοι (και) κέραμοι ατάκτως ερριμμένα». Πολλοί παρασύρονται από τα τρία «-οι» και γράφουν «ερριμμένοι», αλλά το ουδέτερο είναι οπωσδήποτε το «σωστό». Και, ακόμα πιο σημαντικό: δύο «ρ» και δύο «μ».


----------



## kostis57 (Dec 4, 2008)

Ευχαριστώ, καθώς και για την επιμέλεια του τίτλου


----------



## nickel (Jul 14, 2011)

nickel said:


> Στα αρχαία, _λίθος_ και _κέραμος_ είναι αρσενικά ή θηλυκά. Από το κείμενο φαίνεται ότι έχουμε δύο αρσενικά (λίθοι, κέραμος), ένα θηλυκό (πλίνθοι) και ένα ουδέτερο (ξύλα), που έχει χαθεί στη σημερινή χρήση. [...]Πολλοί παρασύρονται από τα τρία «-οι» και γράφουν «ερριμμένοι», αλλά το ουδέτερο είναι οπωσδήποτε το «σωστό».


Γράφει ο Αλέξης Παπαχελάς στην Καθημερινή (13/7/2011):
[...]διαπιστώνουν πως η ποιότητα και ο επαγγελματισμός των Ελλήνων που δουλεύουν μέσα σε ένα οργανωμένο σύστημα είναι *εξαιρετικοί*.​
Υποθέτω ότι θα προτιμούσαμε να γράψουμε *εξαιρετικά*.


----------



## sarant (Jul 14, 2011)

Στην αρχαία, ο κανόνας ήταν να χρησιμοποιείται το ουδέτερο στο κατηγορούμενο όταν τα υποκείμενα είναι από διαφορετικά γένη, αλλά στη νέα γλώσσα, ακόμα κι αν υποθέσουμε ότι ο κανόνας αυτός εξακολουθεί να ισχύει, τέτοιες φράσεις είναι έτσι κι αλλιώς άβολες. Προτιμώ να τις αποφεύγω. Πάντως εξίσου αφύσικο μου φαίνεται το ουδέτερο.


----------



## nickel (Jul 14, 2011)

sarant said:


> Πάντως εξίσου αφύσικο μου φαίνεται το ουδέτερο.


Ναι, ε; Ωχ. Χτες κατέφυγα σε μια τέτοια λύση, με ουδέτερο, αλλά ακόμα προσπαθώ να πείσω τον εαυτό μου ότι μου αρέσει — και δεν βοηθάς καθόλου μ' αυτό που λες. Ήταν μάλιστα η δική μου περίπτωση κάτι σαν «Η τεχνική και το ύφος του είναι άψογα και άκρως εντυπωσιακά».


----------



## sarant (Jul 14, 2011)

Αυτό κάπως καλύτερο μού φαίνεται :)


----------



## Zazula (Jul 14, 2011)

Εμένα πάντως το «ερριμμένα» στη συγκεκριμένη φράση μού φαντάζει αφύσικο, και γι' αυτό θα επιθυμούσα έναν βαθμό ευελιξίας ή σύγχρονης προσαρμογής, όπως θέλετε πείτε το (π.χ. σε στιλ _πού την κεφαλήν κλίναι _ή _παν μέτρον άριστον_), διότι ναι μεν το ουδέτερο είναι το «σωστό» (έτσι, εντός εισαγωγικών, όπως τα λέει ο Νίκελ) αλλά δεν παύει να ακούγεται πιο φυσιολογικό στα τωρινά αφτιά το «ερριμμένοι». Επομένως μια απλή διτυπία στη διαμόρφωση της συγκεκριμένης έκφρασης είναι αυτό που προτείνω, χωρίς οι λαθολόγοι να στέλνουν στην πυρά το «ερριμμένοι» και δίχως οι υπόλοιποι να κοιτάζουν περίεργα όσους λένε «ερριμμένα» σαν να είναι αδαείς ή ούφο.

Τώρα, για τη διατύπωση «η τεχνική και το ύφος του είναι άψογα και άκρως εντυπωσιακά» πιστεύω μας ακούγεται πιο φυσική επειδή το μυαλό μας την αντιμετωπίζει εν μέρει και ως ελλιπή σύνταξη (της μορφής: «η τεχνική και το ύφος του είναι [στοιχεία] άψογα και άκρως εντυπωσιακά»). Για πείτε μου όμως αν σας φαίνονται φυσικά τα ακόλουθα:
● οι τεχνικές και οι στόχοι του ήταν επιλήψιμα
● ο λόγος τιμής που έδωσε και οι υποσχέσεις του αποδείχθηκαν κίβδηλα
● ο σκοπός και η στρατηγική του ήταν ανεδαφικά


----------



## nickel (Jul 14, 2011)

Μη ρωτάς εμένα, καταπίνω με κάθε άνεση όλα αυτά τα ουδέτερα — εκτός βέβαια αν τα υποκείμενα είναι ίδιου γένους, θηλυκά ή αρσενικά. Π.χ. _Η τεχνική και η απόδοση είναι αλληλένδετες. Ο σκοπός και ο ρόλος τους είναι εμφανείς._


----------



## sarant (Jul 14, 2011)

Ούτε εμένα να ρωτάς, διότι αυτά που έχεις βάλει με βούλες *δεν* τα καταπίνω εύκολα.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 14, 2011)

Ε τότε καλώς ρώτησα, επειδή επιβεβαιώνεις αυτό που ήθελα να γίνει αντιληπτό.


----------



## nickel (Jul 14, 2011)

Πείτε τώρα:

● οι τεχνικές και οι στόχοι του ήταν πράγματα επιλήψιμα
● ο λόγος τιμής που έδωσε και οι υποσχέσεις του αποδείχθηκαν πράγματα κίβδηλα
● ο σκοπός και η στρατηγική του ήταν πράγματα ανεδαφικά 

και η κατάποση γίνεται πιο εύκολη.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 14, 2011)

Ε ουσιαστικά κι εσύ αυτό που είπα πιο πάνω επιβεβαιώνεις: ότι, δηλαδή, με τη μορφή ελλειπτικής σύνταξης ή τη (νοερή) προσθήκη μιας λέξης-μπαλαντέρ διευκολύνεται η κατάποση. :)


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 14, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Εμένα πάντως το «ερριμμένα» στη συγκεκριμένη φράση μού φαντάζει αφύσικο.


Πλάκα έχει, επειδή ολόκληρη αυτή την έκφραση την άκουγα (εξ απαλών ονύχων) από το στόμα της μητέρας μου, άρα δεν φαντάζει καθόλου αφύσικο.


----------



## sarant (Jul 15, 2011)

nickel said:


> Πείτε τώρα:
> 
> ● οι τεχνικές και οι στόχοι του ήταν πράγματα επιλήψιμα
> ● ο λόγος τιμής που έδωσε και οι υποσχέσεις του αποδείχθηκαν πράγματα κίβδηλα
> ...


 
Γίνεται πιο εύκολη, αλλά -πέρα απ' αυτό που είπε ο Ζαζ- κάποιοι ευπρεπιστές θεωρούν ότι τα πράγματα δεν συνάδουν με το υψηλό ύφος.


----------



## sarant (Nov 29, 2014)

Λοιπόν, ταρατατζούμ, κι όσο κι αν δεν το περίμενα, διαπιστώνω ότι σήμερα, σαράντα μήνες μετά, είμαι πιο δεκτικός στον κανόνα, δηλαδή δεν με ενοχλεί και τόσο το "ο σκοπός και η στρατηγική του ήταν ανεδαφικά" ή μάλλον με ενοχλεί λιγότερο από τις άλλες δυο εναλλακτικές (ανεδαφικοί' ανεδαφικές). 

Από την άλλη, με ενοχλεί πολυ που δεν έχω βρει σε κανένα "πωσναγραφετεσωστολόγιο" μια συμβουλή για το θέμα αυτό.


----------



## CoastalFog (Nov 30, 2014)

sarant said:


> Από την άλλη, με ενοχλεί πολυ που δεν έχω βρει σε κανένα "πωσναγραφετεσωστολόγιο" μια συμβουλή για το θέμα αυτό.



Are you sure, Sarant? Did you even look? Where? ...did you look good?
How about the high-school bookshelf? Not yet? That's all right, I just did for you. 

It's the easiest book to find. _The one with the longest title?_ Yep, that's it!
Here you go...

ΕΦΑΡΜΟΣΜΕΝΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΙΚΗ ΤΗΣ ΔΗΜΟΤΙΚΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΝΤΑΚΤΙΚΟ (ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟΣ ΤΟΜΟΣ) ΔΗΜΟΤΙΚΟΥ - ΓΥΜΝΑΣΙΟΥ - ΛΥΚΕΙΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΟΝΕΣ [...title goes on...]

_Page 53, Ασκήσεις Συντακτικού, Συμφωνία κατηγορουμένου με υποκείμενο, Β΄ Στις σύνθετες προτάσεις. _Fascinating answers!

TO WHOM IT MAY CONCERN
If you don't have it or can't otherwise access its content, just let me know and I may be able to copy that section here.


----------



## CoastalFog (Nov 30, 2014)

nickel said:


> Μετάφραση του H. G. Dakyns στα αγγλικά:
> just as stones and bricks, woodwork and tiles, tumbled together in a heap are of no use at all,


_Memorabilia_ is also known by its Latin title _Commentarii_ and a variety of English translations (Recollections, Memoirs, Conversations of Socrates, etc.)

Here's an older English translation (1762) by *Sarah Fielding*, perhaps more painstakingly literal than H. G. Dakyns', but I like it better!

_Xenophon's Memoirs of Socrates: 
With, The Defence of Socrates, Before His Judges (MDCCLXII)_
Stones, and Bricks, and Tiles, and Timber, thrown together at Random.

PS 
Notice how all nouns  including _at Random_ (Collins Dictionary) were printed in German style initial caps back then?


----------



## sarant (Nov 30, 2014)

Όχι, ομολογώ πως δεν έχω υπόψη μου το βιβλίο (αυτουνού) του Παπαναστασίου


----------



## nickel (Nov 30, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Μου αρέσει κι εμένα η απόδοση της Fielding, με ή χωρίς τη γραφικότητα των κεφαλαίων αρχικών: *stones, and bricks, and tiles, and timber, thrown together at random*.
Εναλλακτικός σύνδεσμος:
http://books.google.gr/books?id=FNQIAAAAQAAJ&pg=PA185#v=onepage&q&f=false



CoastalFog said:


> If you don't have it or can't otherwise access its content, just let me know and I may be able to copy that section here.


Ναι, θα ήθελα να δω τις ασκήσεις που λες. Αλλά θα ψάξω κι εγώ στις δικές μου γραμματικές.


----------



## dominotheory (Nov 30, 2014)

Zazula said:


> ● οι τεχνικές και οι στόχοι του ήταν επιλήψιμα
> ● ο λόγος τιμής που έδωσε και οι υποσχέσεις του αποδείχθηκαν κίβδηλα
> ● ο σκοπός και η στρατηγική του ήταν ανεδαφικά



Δεν έχει τύχει να διαχειριστείτε τέτοιου είδους ζητήματα με κάποιον από τους παρακάτω τρόπους;

_Οι τεχνικές του ήταν επιλήψιμες, όπως και οι στόχοι του.
Ο λόγος τιμής που έδωσε αποδείχθηκε κίβδηλος και το ίδιο ισχύει και για τις υποσχέσεις του.
Ο σκοπός του ήταν ανεδαφικός, το ίδιο και η στρατηγική του._


----------



## Themis (Nov 30, 2014)

Σωστότατα αυτά που λες, Ντόμι, και πολύ συχνά έτσι το αντιμετωπίζουμε το ζήτημα. Αλλά το θέμα είναι τι γίνεται στην περίπτωση που δεν μπορούμε να καταφύγουμε σε τέτοιες λύσεις ή που θα πλατειάζαμε υπερβολικά αν το κάναμε. Εδώ κάνουμε προσομοίωση ακραίων καταστάσεων, γιατί οι μη ακραίες δεν είναι του επιπέδου μας :)


----------



## sarant (Nov 30, 2014)

Δεν μπορείς να αποφύγεις το σχήμα του Ζαζ σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις, οπότε καλό είναι να ξέρουμε τον κανόνα.


----------



## nickel (Nov 30, 2014)

sarant said:


> Δεν μπορείς να αποφύγεις το σχήμα του Ζαζ σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις, οπότε καλό είναι να ξέρουμε τον κανόνα.


Καλά, από πότε έγινες άνθρωπος που αναζητάει τον κανόνα που έβαλαν άλλοι; Νομίζω ότι η περίπτωση προσφέρεται για μελέτη, με τα σώματα κειμένων που έχουμε (το Google) και με τη λογική. Με στόχο να περιγράψουμε τι συμβαίνει και κατά πόσο έχει τα φόντα να εξακολουθήσει να συμβαίνει επειδή διέπεται από κάποια λογική.


----------



## Themis (Nov 30, 2014)

Ίσως θα μπορούσαμε να το συνοψίσουμε ως εξής:

_Ίδιο γένος_ - διατηρείται το γένος αλλά κατά κανόνα στον πληθυντικό, έστω κι αν όλα τα προαναφερόμενα είναι στον ενικό*
_Διαφορετικό γένος_ - γένος εκλογής γίνεται το ουδέτερο, στον πληθυντικό

* Μια επιφύλαξη - Η έλλειψη άρθρου μετά το πρώτο από τα προαναφερόμενα στοιχεία επιτρέπει πολλές φορές (αλλά _δεν_ επιβάλλει!) να θεωρηθούν όλα μαζί σαν κάτι ενιαίο και να αντιμετωπιστούν αναλόγως, π.χ. _...υιοθετεί πολιτική, τακτική και στρατηγική αποδεκτή από..., __...υιοθετεί την πολιτική, τακτική και στρατηγική που είναι αποδεκτή από..._ [αντί: _αποδεκτές_].

Υ.Γ. Προς άρση τυχόν παρεξηγήσεων, διευκρινίζω ότι το "ερριμμένοι" στη συγκεκριμένη παγιωμένη έκφραση μου φαίνεται εντελώς φυσιολογικό, αλλά πρόκειται για διαφορετική περίπτωση: ο σημερινός ομιλητής αυθόρμητα τα αντιλαμβάνεται όλα σαν αρσενικά. Δύσκολα όμως θα έλεγε _λίθοι, πλίνθοι και κεραμίδες ατάκτως ερριμμένοι :)_


----------



## nickel (Dec 1, 2014)

Coastal, σου θυμίζω το παραπάνω (παρακάτω).



CoastalFog said:


> If you don't have it or can't otherwise access its content, just let me know and I may be able to copy that section here.



Nickel, σου θυμίζω κι εσένα το παρακάτω:



> Αλλά θα ψάξω κι εγώ στις δικές μου γραμματικές.



:)


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 27, 2017)

nickel said:


> Coastal, σου θυμίζω το παραπάνω (παρακάτω).



Τελικά αυτή ήταν η τελευταία του ανάρτηση (μέχρι στιγμής, τουλάχιστον). Μάλλον έχασε το βιβλίο και ντράπηκε να εμφανιστεί ξανά. 



nickel said:


> Ήταν μάλιστα η δική μου περίπτωση κάτι σαν «Η τεχνική και το ύφος του είναι άψογα και άκρως εντυπωσιακά».





sarant said:


> Αυτό κάπως καλύτερο μού φαίνεται :)



Κι εμένα, αλλά όχι τόσο λόγω ελλιπούς συντάξεως όσο επειδή το τελευταίο ουσιαστικό είναι το ίδιο ουδέτερο. Λογική Μήτσου, ίσως, αλλά από παλιά το ένστικτό μου έτεινε προς την υιοθέτηση του γένους τού τελευταίου ουσιαστικού σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις, αν και συχνά ακολουθούσε αμέσως μετά η σοκαρισμένη αντίδραση των ανώτερων τμημάτων τού εγκεφάλου μου, με την αναπόφευκτη διόρθωση.


----------



## Themis (Jun 28, 2017)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Κι εμένα, αλλά όχι τόσο λόγω ελλιπούς συντάξεως όσο επειδή το τελευταίο ουσιαστικό είναι το ίδιο ουδέτερο. Λογική Μήτσου, ίσως, αλλά από παλιά το ένστικτό μου έτεινε προς την υιοθέτηση του γένους τού τελευταίου ουσιαστικού σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις, αν και συχνά ακολουθούσε αμέσως μετά η σοκαρισμένη αντίδραση των ανώτερων τμημάτων τού εγκεφάλου μου, με την αναπόφευκτη διόρθωση.


Δεν νομίζω να έχεις δίκιο, ούτε καταλαβαίνω ποια θα ήταν η "αναπόφευκτη διόρθωση". Η φράση _«Η τεχνική και το ύφος του είναι άψογα και άκρως εντυπωσιακά»_ φαίνεται σε όλους καλή ή, έστω, προτιμότερη από άλλες εκδοχές, όχι όμως επειδή το τελευταίο ουσιαστικό είναι ουδέτερο. Θα μπορούσαμε ποτέ να πούμε _«Το ύφος του και η τεχνική του είναι άψογες και άκρως εντυπωσιακές»_; Νομίζω όχι.

Όταν το γένος των ουσιαστικών είναι ίδιο, μπορούμε να το ακολουθήσουμε απροβλημάτιστα (π.χ. _«Η τεχνική και η μέθοδός του είναι άψογες και άκρως εντυπωσιακές»_). Όταν όμως το γένος διαφέρει, τότε το γενικό γένος των άψυχων είναι το ουδέτερο, όπως γενικό γένος των ανθρώπων είναι το αρσενικό (πλην περιπτώσεων πολιτικής ορθότητας). Λέω "των ανθρώπων" και όχι "των έμψυχων", επειδή τα ζώα ενίοτε βρίσκονται στην ενδιάμεση γκρίζα ζώνη, αν και συνήθως αντιμετωπίζονται σαν πράγματα, οπότε έχουν γενικό γένος το ουδέτερο. Ακόμα και τότε όμως είναι πολύ συχνό να δίνεται το κατηγορούμενο με επίθετο που υπονοεί σχεδόν ανακλαστικά ένα ουδέτερο ουσιαστικό, όπως ζώο/ έντομο/ ζωύφιο/ ψάρι (π.χ. «Οι μύγες και τα κουνούπια είναι πολύ ενοχλητικά», «Το λιοντάρι και η τίγρη είναι σαρκοβόρα», «Το λαβράκι και ο ροφός είναι πολύ νόστιμα»).

Δύο σημειώσεις:

Πρώτον, δεν πρέπει να επηρεαζόμαστε από τις περιπτώσεις όπου η αποδιδόμενη ιδιότητα εκφράζεται με μονογενές ή διγενές _ουσιαστικό_, δηλαδή με ουσιαστικό που σίγουρα δεν διαθέτει ουδέτερο. Αν τελειώνει μια φράση με το _"είναι εχθροί/ φίλοι"_, ό,τι κι αν βάλουμε μπροστά η φράση στέκει (π.χ. η επιστήμη και ο ορθολογισμός, ο Γιάννης και η Μαρία, ο νεοφιλελευθερισμός και η κοινωνική δικαιοσύνη, ο λύκος και το ελάφι). Ή πάλι «Το λαβράκι και ο ροφός είναι νοστιμιές». Αυτές οι περιπτώσεις δεν μας λένε πολλά πράγματα για τα γενικά συμπεράσματα που επιχειρούμε να βγάλουμε.

Δεύτερον, η ιδιότητα που αποδίδεται σε παρατασσόμενα ουσιαστικά _διαφορετικού γένους_ απαιτεί ένα γενικό γένος που είναι κατάλληλο για την περίσταση. Από τα τρία γένη (αρσενικό, θηλυκό και ουδέτερο), το θηλυκό δεν μπορεί σε καμία περίπτωση να παίξει τέτοιο ρόλο (διευκρινίζω ότι εννοώ από γλωσσική άποψη και ότι εγώ προσωπικά ουδεμία ευθύνη φέρω για την κατάσταση αυτή). Η επιλογή περιορίζεται μεταξύ αρσενικού και ουδέτερου.

Αναμένω διορθώσεις, αντιρρήσεις κτλ. και διευκρινίζω ότι δεν αναζήτησα τίποτα σχετικό σε σχολική γραμματική, ίσως επειδή η πείρα της ζωής με έχει οδηγήσει σε πεσιμιστικές ατραπούς ως προς το ενδεχόμενο να έβρισκα τη λύση στο στρυφνό ερώτημα του παρόντος νήματος.


----------



## sarant (Jun 28, 2017)

Themis said:


> Αναμένω διορθώσεις, αντιρρήσεις κτλ. και διευκρινίζω ότι δεν αναζήτησα τίποτα σχετικό σε σχολική γραμματική, ίσως επειδή η πείρα της ζωής με έχει οδηγήσει σε πεσιμιστικές ατραπούς ως προς το ενδεχόμενο να έβρισκα τη λύση στο στρυφνό ερώτημα του παρόντος νήματος.



Βλέπω αυτή την ωραία σύνοψη, τοσο καλογραμμένη, να μου φωνάζει "κλέψε με!"


----------



## nickel (Jan 9, 2021)

Η σχετική εγγραφή στο Χρηστικό προτιμά κι αυτή το «απολίθωμα»:

*(λίθοι,) πλίνθοι και κέραμοι ατάκτως ερριμμένα* (εσφαλμ. ερριμμένοι): (λόγ.) για να δηλωθεί έλλειψη οργάνωσης, τάξης ή ερείπωση, καταστροφή: _~ ~, χαρακτήρισε το νομοσχέδιο ο εκπρόσωπος της αντιπολίτευσης_ | _~ ~ ήταν ό,τι απέμεινε μετά τον σεισμό _| (μτφ.) _Σκέψεις ατάκτως ερριμμένες._

Το θυμήθηκα σήμερα επειδή είδα να γίνεται συζήτηση για το ξέσπασμα του Πέτρου Κωστόπουλου, στο οποίο δήλωσε:

Επώνυμος (σελέμπριτι…) μπορεί να είμαι, αλλά αυτή η λέξη ως γνωστόν είναι τόσο ανυπόληπτη και διάτρητη, μιας και μπορεί να περιλαμβάνει από τον Τσιόδρα και την Αρβελέρ μέχρι την Άννα Μαρία Ψυχαράκη του Big Brother και τη Νικόλ του Bachelor, και καταλήγει σε 10 χλιδάτες influencers (έτσι το λέμε ευγενικά), *πλίνθοι και κέραμοι, ατάκτως ερριμμένοι*.

Ομολογώ ότι δεν με ενοχλεί. Αν μάλιστα το είχαν γράψει «*πλίθοι *και κέραμοι, ατάκτως ερριμμένοι», θα ήταν ολόσωστο.


----------



## sarant (Jan 9, 2021)

Εκτός αν θα θέλαμε να το πει "πλίνθους και κέραμους, ατάκτως ερριμμένους" (αν το συντάσσει με το "καταλήγει σε..."). Αλλά αν στη νέα ελληνική θεωρεί αρσενικα και τα δύο, δεν ενοχλεί.


----------

